

What is your pie in the sky project?  Mine is something like Wolfram Alpha but for ideas. - amichail

Wolfram Alpha is all about computing a correct answer to a specific query.  Example:  How long will it take to travel from A to B using a Segway?<p>But in a system for ideas, one would ask abstract questions:<p>* why is the Segway interesting?<p>* what are unexplored applications of the Segway?<p>* what sort of iphone app might be useful for an owner of a Segway?<p>Just as with Wolfram alpha, the answers would be computed in an automated way.  But there is no notion of correct answers here.  Just potentially interesting and/or plausible ones.<p>So, what is your pie in the sky project?
======
gfodor
Basically implementing the system they're working on at Intentional Software,
but do it using open source tools, open standards, with GPU acceleration, and
a LISP interpreter as its core base language for defining transformations and
language definitions in.

------
asciilifeform
Because you asked:

<http://www.loper-os.org/>

Intro for the impatient:

<http://www.loper-os.org/?p=8>

